# BootMii kills Pirates.



## TheNewMouse (Apr 24, 2009)

according to a certain website and as confirmed by Bushing.

installing BootMii on a Wii that contains DIP patched IOS's (i.e 249 for example.) will basically leave you with a Atari Emu. (i dont think its gonna be that bad but...)

opinions... good or bad for the scene and users?

Bushing


			
				bushing said:
			
		

> U ALL SUKC AND EVERYTHING ON THIS SITE IS TRU http://wiiscenewatch.blogspot.com/


----------



## WiiCrazy (Apr 24, 2009)

This is bullshit, even Marcan didn't go that far...


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Apr 24, 2009)

Uhh...links, please?


----------



## dogeggs (Apr 24, 2009)

Its not going to have much of a user base then is it? I guess if the only reason you mod your wii is to play homebrew tic tac toe and watch dvds then you aren't going to need something like bootmii anyway.


----------



## icebrg5 (Apr 24, 2009)

It was probly confirmed in the same chat room that marcan confirmed bootmii was cancelled *insert jack off motion here*


----------



## Adr990 (Apr 24, 2009)

That is Nintendo's job... Not Team Twiizers job..

Nintendo had to release a good console their self...
I love the Wii, but really. The textures and protection I see are really bad...
But that is also why the Wii self is cheap.

And say, Nintendo does deliver good service. And FREE WiFi... not fake thing like you HAVE to pay for WiFi on Xbox since they are doing so "much" for you...

Screw Xbox live... It is the same as on Mario Kart Wii etc but Wii is free!


----------



## UranusKiller (Apr 24, 2009)

My thoughts are based on this image:


----------



## taggart6 (Apr 24, 2009)

Stupid Post is Post.    If its not on wiinewz.com it didn't happen.


----------



## zeromission80 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHO CARES....? PERIOD


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 24, 2009)

BootMii saves your wii's guys... so why are you guys not wanting it?
What if you fuck up your wii and you dident install Preloader?
Thats Because with BootMii you can just store it on your SD without any installing.


----------



## JimmyBobAlex (Apr 24, 2009)

The bullshit flag is flying high on this one...


----------



## dogeggs (Apr 24, 2009)

http://wiiscenewatch.blogspot.com/  is the source - got some more stupid anti piracy stories on there too.


----------



## TheNewMouse (Apr 24, 2009)

its not stupid as you will see in the top post bushing himself just linked and commented to the website in another thread.

this shit is real.

i personally think its a good thing.


----------



## icebrg5 (Apr 24, 2009)

From the same site.


Details about the comex exploit
I have just received an attachment via email showing some IRC logs of #wiidev EFNET. To summarize:

1. comex will NOT be releasing the system menu exploit. He instead intends to find a Super Smash Bros: Brawl exploit.

2. The exploit will have code in it that will detect disc launchers and will brick the Wii with an ominous "erasing" message if any are found. It will also uninstall CIOS249 and CIOS222, which are used by said launchers.

3. This is related to the TrustDev alliance.


----------



## User423 (Apr 24, 2009)

On this site stands Crap!?


----------



## User423 (Apr 24, 2009)

timeout


----------



## Scolor (Apr 24, 2009)

Only bullshit.

Bushing is a serious hacker (as others too) and he would write a post on HackMii if this would be real.


----------



## Blue-K (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh my God...are you realy that stupid to belive that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Come on...I think this was a joke from bushing, and he got what he wanted..a mass panic in the noobs, even there's no proof...well done... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This made my day...

I'm pretty shure it won't do that...but if there's the small chance of 0.111% that this will happen...well, back to the Discs. I have no problem with that...but I'm shure (99,889%) that this won't happen...


----------



## dogeggs (Apr 24, 2009)

This so stinks of bs, its not true but who cares if it is? I don't know what bootmii does and i don't think many people posting itt do either, though ive heard all the stupid theories ie it will fix lu64/install hbc on 4/turn your wii into something that is not simply a toy for playing games etc The wii does everything a pirate could ever want now and i'm quite happy with it as it is.


----------



## wiiman123 (Apr 24, 2009)

I guess the BootMii project shot itself in the foot. Users will go for what they want, not what you tell them they want.


----------



## djgarf (Apr 24, 2009)

do u really think he is that stupid?
look wot shit darkfader got into with the ds bricker lol
cant see anyone wanting a repeat of that on their hands


----------



## TheNewMouse (Apr 24, 2009)

i dont think it will brick you at all.


but i do believe that if you have cIOS installed it will probably remove them in install or some shit.

which could be fatal if you have CORP installed and it starts uninstalling every damn IOS you have lol


----------



## Chrnosclock (Apr 24, 2009)

The whole blog, which was linked here, is full of bullshit.
Firmware 4.1, project trustdev... I mean, come on, wakinkoko was a NoE member and in the System Menu UI concept and research team... yeah. The Wii System menu was developed in Germany... not Japan... uhm, yes.


----------



## BenJeremy (Apr 24, 2009)

Why are people taking an obvious joke site so seriously?

Geez.

Anybody who believes that site is anything but some sort of stupid parody is an idiot.


----------



## TroyTheZombie (Apr 24, 2009)

a few things.

I read the other articles on that page. Majority of them seem quite fake, so I'll take this worth a grain of salt.

If it were true, well, no point in me using BOOTmii, but again, seems very fake to me, especially if you take a glance at the rest of that site. 

It seems very anti piracy in general.


----------



## Skarface05 (Apr 24, 2009)

That whole site is complete bullshit - check with them yourselves in #wiidev if you feel the need.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Apr 24, 2009)

What a load of bull. Even Marcan wouldn't agree with this shit. I believe TT's stance all along has been "We don't agree with your stance, we count you as being thieves, do what you want but don't expect any help from us", NOT "We think you're thieves so we will brick your Wii"


----------



## goku1980 (Apr 24, 2009)

why is ****mii so important we have preloader.that dose the same thing only ****mii gets it done faster as far as piarcy
i sar Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr wheres me joly roger


----------



## Jacobeian (Apr 24, 2009)

TheNewMouse said:
			
		

> its not stupid as you will see in the top post bushing himself just linked and commented to the website in another thread.
> 
> this shit is real.
> 
> i personally think its a good thing.




omg... you were not joking, you are REALLY that stupid
this is why I love this place


----------



## MrBubbles (Apr 24, 2009)

Even as an Atari the Wii would still have more games than the Ps3.

HARRR HARRR HARR HARRRRR

I own both consoles, relax folks.


----------



## LyleKami (Apr 24, 2009)

icpmattj said:
			
		

> The exploit will have code in it that will detect disc launchers and will brick the Wii with an ominous "erasing" message if any are found. It will also uninstall CIOS249 and CIOS222, which are used by said launchers.



This is bullshit. How could you possibly have cIOS249 or cIOS222 if you were just installing an update to install the Homebrew Channel?


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 24, 2009)

it´s unbelievable how stupid some of you are.
the whole blog is just a big joke to make a total fool out of exactly YOU!
and bushing knows how naive you are and adds fuel to the fire by posting a comment like U ALL SUKC AND EVERYTHING ON THIS SITE IS TRU http://wiiscenewatch.blogspot.com/.
i mean come on, even the spelling is a broad hint that this is fake. so that even the greatest dumbass gets it.
please just turn on your brain one time before you post such stupid shit.
threads like this give gbatemp such a bad reputition on other sites.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Apr 24, 2009)

goku1980 said:
			
		

> why is ****mii so important we have preloader.that dose the same thing only ****mii gets it done faster as far as piarcy
> i sar Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr wheres me joly roger



Preloader doesn't do the same thing though, and BootMii will help you recover from the sort of bricks preloader can't, as well as been able to NOT use IOS, admittedly no use to pirates except for maybe being able to get round Nintys attempts to block us out of writing to NAND easier (if you have a key dump), but really cool for anything else.


----------



## koji2009 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah... Bushing and the others waited for almost a year... perfecting the software so it doesn't brick any wiis... and they are going to release it with a means of bricking a lot of wiis... Yeah that's not going to happen.

Sometimes you have to think about a story before posting it... especially from such an untrusty source.

goku: You obviously have no understanding on the difference between bootmii and preloader... Maybe you should actually read up about it ... http://hackmii.com/2009/02/bootmii-and-the-new-boot1/

Bootmii isn't a replacement for preloader as they don't quite do the same thing... That said, of the two bootmii offers much better protection against bricking because that's what it's designed for. Preloader was never designed to be brick protection, it just happened to have that nice side effect


----------



## squablo (Apr 24, 2009)

Adr990 said:
			
		

> That is Nintendo's job... Not Team Twiizers job..
> 
> Nintendo had to release a good console their self...
> I love the Wii, but really. The textures and protection I see are really bad...
> ...



Really? You really think xbox live is the same as what  you get from mariokart? This kind of statement makes me think that you have never even played xbox live. PSN is STILL far behind xbox live in terms of features and communication. Besides, how much is $50 divided by 12? It comes out to about $4 a month, which is less than it would cost you to use  you cell phone to talk to you friends in order to organize a game with friends on PSN or Wii.

Get a grip please.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Apr 24, 2009)

This thread is like 4chan. trolls trolling trolls and  getting trolled on top of it.

Mods please lock this thread before it gets even more ridiculous.


----------



## McHaggis (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't lock it, this thread made my day!  It's fun to see people get worked up over the daftest things


----------



## jinxvorheeze (Apr 24, 2009)

No, the idea is based on their new "TrustDev" which only allows legit homebrew to run from the Wii using the Homebrew channel. It's not that big of a deal. Get a modchip if it's that big of a deal to you.


----------



## WaRMarinE (Apr 24, 2009)

Well, its their software, they can do whatever they want with it.


----------



## FenrirWolf (Apr 24, 2009)

XFD @ this topic


----------



## gratefulbuddy (Apr 24, 2009)

three words - 'gul-li-ble'


----------



## wiin00b22 (Apr 24, 2009)

This is BULL. Nough said.


----------



## Linuks (Apr 24, 2009)

bushing said:
			
		

> U ALL SUKC AND EVERYTHING ON THIS SITE IS TRU http://wiiscenewatch.blogspot.com/



So credible...


----------



## fst312 (Apr 24, 2009)

if this is real i don't really care because i'm not really that much of a pirate.all i really do with my wii is play emulators like nes,snes,sega,ect and watch movies.so i'm sure these emulators will still work. only time will tell if this is real or fake.


----------



## TheNewMouse (Apr 24, 2009)

whether its true, fake, misconstrued it doesn't matter

BootMii and the efforts of the Twiizers team, is going to be the move away from piracy to a true multimedia experience that this Scene needs.

Having full control over the console's hardware means it could potentially give birth to a fully fledged Linux distro, i hear its already on the cards. (XBMC eat your heart out.)

if you stupid fuckin pirates could just stop bitching over your precious USB Loading and such maybe we would get someone amazing..

think what you want about me and my views (seriously to many SoftMii fanboys on this site.)

rant over

MightyMouse


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Apr 24, 2009)

This site look likes absolute BULLSHIT! Talk about 4.1 o.O what the shit? I highly doubt Team Twiizer would do anything like that


----------



## dogeggs (Apr 24, 2009)

Seriously? a full fledged linux distro? on a fucking wii? wake up call - wii is for women and children to play games on. Thats it.


----------



## IOS37 (Apr 24, 2009)

Pirates love Bootii.
ARRRRGGGGG!


----------



## TheNewMouse (Apr 24, 2009)

dude its got a pretty decent ATI graphics chip, a CPU of apparently around 733Mhz and would be easily capable of running even a stock linux like Xubuntu let alone a custom built distro, ram is a issue but still workable.

i think you will find that someone on wiidev is working on a linux distro and already has a X running and a window manager so i dont see how you can say its not capable of such things.

ofcourse Wi-fi is the outstanding issue.


----------



## minwii (Apr 24, 2009)

Obviously I'm against piracy, but I don't think tapping up wiidev folks to include anti pirate code in their hacks is the way to go about fighting warez. The way to get rid of piracy is to only release "party" games that feature crap versions of board games or sports with complex simulated controls that barely make sense - then there's no games worth pirating, so the homebrew devs can concentrate on making Linux work.


----------



## Praxis (Apr 24, 2009)

That's absurd.  I have a friend who uses ISO Loader because his disk drive broke, and he has legitamite games on there- that'd screw him over pretty well, wouldn't it?

Could you perhaps install BootMii, THEN patch the IOS'?

Hopefully this is just fake.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL I can not believe how stupid some of you people are!  I mean jesus christ, I thought I knew what dumb meant, but damn.


----------



## dogeggs (Apr 24, 2009)

The graphics chip sucks. The wiis hardware sucks, the only thing that makes it good is the funky controllers and some of the games are really good fun. The wii does not need a linux distro or a multimedia experience beyond the capabilities of its hardware. Getting on your high horse with your anti-piracy crap is ridiculous, it's like you look down your nose at people that hack their wiis to play copy games as if somehow you are better than them? Like i said before its a toy ffs, a toy that is mainly used by women and children, I think somewhere along the way you forgot that.


----------



## TheNewMouse (Apr 24, 2009)

you talk about its a crap console....

do none of you have the intelligence to step back..put down the Wii Remote.

and realise that crap games is a side effect result.

why would a developer spend money on developing huge titles for a platform thats rife with piracy?
when they know 90% of users will just download the damn thing.

i dont know 1 person..and i mean 1 person in real life who's wii is not either modchipped or softmodded.
and this includes normal average, everyday people.

any developer with abit of common would choose a console like the PS3, not for its power but because its not hacked and they know users will have to buy the game.

this isnt a fuckin conspiracy theory or whatever the hell you wanna call it, if just simple facts.


----------



## junker_man32 (Apr 24, 2009)

thats not gonna happen...but if stupidly true, i will destroy bushing!


----------



## SpAM_CAN (Apr 24, 2009)

ITS NOT TRUE. END THE THREAD.


----------



## IOS37 (Apr 24, 2009)

If this is true will I be able to play illegal Atari 2600 games?!??!
BootMii can also make toast.


----------



## FenrirWolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Now we know why BootMii is taking so long to come out. It kills pirates so the FBI is collaborating with TT so they can finally end the Somalian reign of terror in the  Indian Ocean!!1!


----------



## nabster92 (Apr 24, 2009)

TheNewMouse said:
			
		

> you talk about its a crap console....
> 
> do none of you have the intelligence to step back..put down the Wii Remote.
> 
> ...




Saying 90% of people have modded wii's is pretty ridiculous, but maybe understandable from someone believing this should/would happen. The crap doesn't really come from piracy as much as the wii user base being so ridiculously widespread that there actually is a big market for said crap because everyone that has a wii isn't a hardcore gamer. The crap is just a testament to the system doing well overall because developers just want quick and easy cash in's because there's so many casual gamers that will buy Imagine Babiez. And your real life anecdote is a pretty useless statistic considering there's at least a million new people getting Wii's every month.

Besides there's still plenty of awesome getting released for the wii like Madworld and EXCITEbots(buy this, you will understand after you make a SUPER SANDWICH). Every game released on the system doesn't have to be ZOMG BEST GAEM EVUR.

Anyways this whole topic is pretty much a joke thread now


----------



## netware (Apr 24, 2009)

lol this is as stupid as it gets.. and for those of you who actually believed it.. C'MON!!.. retardeeeeed .. haha

that webpage is just like... tabloids of the wii scene... 

what's next... paparazzi's of wii scene... 

i can just imagine it now.. 

"we got this anonymous picture of 2 wii'lebrities out and about on a date... none other than waninkoko and Marcan!!.. wow.. "




------------------------

stop posting such obviously stupid things here... seriously...


----------



## NeoNight (Apr 25, 2009)

"Records show that the person widely known as Waninkoko was an employee of Nintendo of Europe from September of 2004 to January of 2006."


LOL, I'am also the king of England btw. Anyone want to be knighed?


----------



## GexX2 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is more fake than fakesauce. They don't need to do that with bootmii to kill piracy. Bootmii kills piracy by it's self. No IOS access, no piracy.


----------



## phpgeek (Apr 25, 2009)

I just found out that the up and coming wii motion plus device contains an embedded anti-piracy chip! When you point the wiimote at an illegally installed channel it deletes it (including HBC)!! I know this is true because I read it on the internet!!!


```
Source: http://www.mygullibleass.com/mydogownsninty/
```


----------



## Riley (Apr 25, 2009)

phpgeek said:
			
		

> I just found out that the up and coming wii motion plus device contains an embedded anti-piracy chip! When you point the wiimote at an illegally installed channel it deletes it (including HBC)!! I know this is true because I read it on the internet!!!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



ur not serious are u


----------



## Zarode (Apr 25, 2009)

Even if this is true, someone is gonna brick their wii, warn the net, coder comes and decompiles the code, makes it safe, and (might as well) "steal their work" or whatever those blow hards are calling it.


Jesus, I've never seen so much drama, ever. Bunch of baby coders.


----------



## SylvWolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, that site is great, can't stop laughing. Whoever made that blog is awesome and really funny. God, Waninkoko working for Nintendo, Project TrustDev... It's all so ridiculously funny. Ah, that was a good laugh.

Mods, close the thread before even more n00bs believe this.


----------



## Chaos Punk (Apr 25, 2009)

I can't beleive this bullshit, not everyone who uses loaders uses it for piracy. I can't believe them, plus, alot of people don't know if these IOS's are on their system, so some who don't even have loaders period could get fucked, this isn't cool. And I was really looking forward to BootMii. I hope someone will go through and alter the code to take this stupid thing out.


----------



## SylvWolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Chaos Punk said:
			
		

> I can't beleive this bullshit, not everyone who uses loaders uses it for piracy. I can't believe them, plus, alot of people don't know if these IOS's are on their system, so some who don't even have loaders period could get fucked, this isn't cool. And I was really looking forward to BootMii. I hope someone will go through and alter the code to take this stupid thing out.


Seriously? Read the thread, this is a complete joke. It'd be on a more credible site if it was real. Man, the Wii Scene just brings out the n00bs, eh?


----------



## ZombiePosessor (Apr 25, 2009)

This is ridiculous, its almost like I'm in high school again... I don't know what "scene" drama is worse, indie bands or Wii Homebrew.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even the PSP scene didn't get this bad...

My question is this; what about those of use who AREN'T pirates but use pirate tools to play legitimately backed up games? I use USB Loader to play Smash Bros on ALL THE TIME, and I own it. Thats just one of the actual Wii discs I own that I use a USB Loader to play on.  Any kind of mod where I can get around wearing my disc drive down, as it was one of the launch consoles with the shitty lens on it that has a hard time reading SSBB, I'm all for it. Every game I own for my 360 is installed to the hard drive, so my drive doesn't get used as quickly as it would vs reading from disc.

I have a few emulators, but jesus, where can I legitimately (and financially feasibly) get NES, SNES, Genesis, or Scumm games? Nowhere.

Where is the line drawn between piracy and legitimate "archiving" of your games? As far as everyone knows, any game anyone is playing on a USB Loader when they post in a thread saying "PLZ HALP I CNT GET ____ TO WURK IN MAI USB LODUR," they actually own. Unless you go to their house, and don't find any Wii games while they're playing MadWorld on their Wii. Until you KNOW they're a pirate, don't accuse most of being one. But hell, would half of the users be here if it wasn't for piracy?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I say, let them do what they want with their software. Someone else will pick up their slack anyway, and code pirate tools, if they're really doing this with "TrustDev."


----------



## drobekri (Apr 25, 2009)

That site is like the Onion for Wii news. Hilarious!


----------



## OSW (Apr 26, 2009)

Very funny... if it was in EOF. Don't spam bullshit on the Wii Hacking board kthx.

Moved to EOF and closed.


----------

